# Building a Ultimate Work Table.



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

*Building a Ultimate Work Table. #1*





 Building a Allan Little designed work table, as seen on YouTube at AskWoodMan.TV.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

revieck said:


> *Building a Ultimate Work Table. #1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...well revieck, you have piqued my interest, as I've always been interested in 'building a better mousetrap', so to speak.

I'll be following your Blog to see what I might learn.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len.

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

revieck said:


> *Building a Ultimate Work Table. #1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Job! When I first started watching woodworking videos Allan Little was the first one I saw. If I ever rebuild my workbench, I'm using his design also. So much work area, and storage. This will be a great work table I'm sure. Will be following this one


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

*Building a Ultimate Work Table #2*





 The second in a series of videos about building a Allan Little desighed Ultimate work table, as seen on AskWoodMan.TV,s YouTube channel.


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

revieck said:


> *Building a Ultimate Work Table #2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't you just love it when it fits like that


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

revieck said:


> *Building a Ultimate Work Table #2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great jig and good way to make adjustments


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

revieck said:


> *Building a Ultimate Work Table #2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the fit, and the spaghetti box shims.


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

*Building the Ultimate Work Table # 3*





 The third video in a series about building the Ultilmate work table with a multifunctional top, designed by Allan Little. To watch Allan buil his work table, go to his YouTube channel at AskWoodMan.TV .


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

*Metal work for the multifunction top supports.*


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

*Building the Ultimate Work Table #5*





 Plans are now available for the Ultimate Work Table at VerySuperCoolTools.com, click the "our store" then down to wood working plans… I wish I had plans before I started to build this work table!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

revieck said:


> *Building the Ultimate Work Table #5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing here bud


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

revieck said:


> *Building the Ultimate Work Table #5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no information or pictures…...nadda, nil, nitch, nothing, blank…..Try again…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

revieck said:


> *Building the Ultimate Work Table #5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a really white one


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

revieck said:


> *Building the Ultimate Work Table #5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rodger, rick, and eddie hope I fixed it! Please try again!... Eddie, my work table does have a white top, but not that white!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

revieck said:


> *Building the Ultimate Work Table #5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it's here now. Thnx for the link


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

*Building a Ultimate Work Table #6*

The 6th video in a series about building a Allan Little designed Ultimate work table with a multifunctional top. In this video I install the drawer runners to the work table.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

revieck said:


> *Building a Ultimate Work Table #6*
> 
> The 6th video in a series about building a Allan Little designed Ultimate work table with a multifunctional top. In this video I install the drawer runners to the work table.


That seems to become a wonderful project.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

revieck said:


> *Building a Ultimate Work Table #6*
> 
> The 6th video in a series about building a Allan Little designed Ultimate work table with a multifunctional top. In this video I install the drawer runners to the work table.


Ultimate for sure.


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

*Building the table top.*

The 7th in the series about building a Allan Little designed ultimate work table with multifunctional top. In this video I layout and drill the holes for the Festool clamping elements.


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

*Building a Ultimate Work Table #8.*

The 8th video in a series about building a Allan Little designed work table with a multifunctional top. In this video, I laminate and drill the holes in the top.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

revieck said:


> *Building a Ultimate Work Table #8.*
> 
> The 8th video in a series about building a Allan Little designed work table with a multifunctional top. In this video, I laminate and drill the holes in the top.


Nice process


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

revieck said:


> *Building a Ultimate Work Table #8.*
> 
> The 8th video in a series about building a Allan Little designed work table with a multifunctional top. In this video, I laminate and drill the holes in the top.


Very well done Ron. It's always worthwhile watching your videos and learning something from your exacting approach to your projects.


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

*Workbench build #9*

The 9th video about building my workbench. Designed by Allan Little (AskWoodMan)


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

revieck said:


> *Workbench build #9*
> 
> The 9th video about building my workbench. Designed by Allan Little (AskWoodMan)


Nicely done.


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

*Work bench build #10.*

The last video on building my workbench.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

revieck said:


> *Work bench build #10.*
> 
> The last video on building my workbench.


Nice work bench.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

revieck said:


> *Work bench build #10.*
> 
> The last video on building my workbench.


Congratulations on finishing your wonderful bench. Lots of nice features and very flexible. It was fun to follow the build with your excellent videos.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

revieck said:


> *Work bench build #10.*
> 
> The last video on building my workbench.


Well done, great project.


----------

